
Startup Resignation Letter Generator - alexandreroche
http://whyimjoining.successfulbusiness.co/
======
argyle35
Hilarious. Kind of want to get a job just to quit :)

------
liveink
rofling rn

------
honeybear17
hilarious

------
chriskalani
lol

------
mudslideslim
this is amazing

